# Painting stuff i shouldn't be...again



## Pirate Metal Troy (Jun 2, 2008)

I've been collecting demo marines from GW lately. Pretty much every time i go in, i ask for one. I'm up to 11 now, and thus far they've been collecting dust, so I decided it was time to do a list.

After a lot of trying to figure out what i can do with only 10 tac marines, i finally gave up and tried painting. I wanted to do Sons of Orar, but i fail at painting red. Then lightning struck my brain...

EMPEROR'S CHILDREN!!!

I decided that I'l going to do a pre-heresy Emperor's Children color scheme for these guys. I painted one up in about 2 hours this morning.

Pics:









































































This is my first shot at freehand, and I drilled out the bolter barrel after i took and posted the pics.

C&C?


----------



## primeministersinsiter (May 31, 2009)

I find the eyes look a wee bit too bright, but other than that it's a wonderful job. Great free hand too.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Bright eyes look better on Space Marines than not, I think. Hearing you can get GW to give you a Space Marine whenever you go in makes me kind of annoyed that there isn't one around here-- I have a Chapter to build, after all!


----------



## KalebQuangvan (Jun 1, 2009)

Haha he looks saweet.


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy (Jun 2, 2008)

thanks guize!


----------



## Jaxx23 (Apr 20, 2009)

LOve the marine, the blending and highlighting is MINT! free hand could use LITTLE more detailing (layers) but other than that. 9.5 on 10


----------



## AM. (Jun 16, 2009)

For a first try at freehand looks nice. Now paint the others!


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Nice work Troy, especially for a 2 hour run.


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy (Jun 2, 2008)

I bought space marine "officer" the other day and I gave him his purple and painted his power weapon...which i promptly ruined one side of. I really need ot rethink how i highlight thee power weapons, and MAYBE a 7 stage highlight isn't the best answer.

Here's a couple quick pics.



















Thoughts?


----------



## Shadow Hawk (Apr 26, 2009)

Like the purple. How can a guy that collects necrons paint so well?
I can see where it's been ruined, shouldn't be too hard to fix up.
What colour is the cape going to be?


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy (Jun 2, 2008)

The cape's gonna be a grey/white blend of some kind. I want it to mirror my Chaos Emperor's Children army as much as humanly possible.


----------



## Cleitus_the_Black (Jun 8, 2009)

After seeing your POST-heresy EC army, I am not surprised that you are doing such a great job with painting these guys. That first model looks awesome, and I agree that the eyes are better when bright. Keep it up!


----------



## Waffle (Aug 12, 2009)

I like the Purple colour theme, most people make it look too bright but you seem to have made it look natural and manly.

Manly purple, ggrrrr.


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy (Jun 2, 2008)

Well, they're officially an army now.

Captain

10 Tac Marines with a missle launcher

5 Tac Marines

2 Rhinos

500 point army!


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

yer paintin is very pleasin t'me eyes.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Hate to say it but they look like hawk lords =/ they have this exact color scheme.


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy (Jun 2, 2008)

I know, the hawk lords use less gold and darker purples, but they're still very similar.

The only definite difference is the chapter symbol, but I don't care. I'll just start hitting people who ask me if they're hark lords. :laugh:


----------

